# Featured Threads



## Tim Hall (30 May 2014)

When "Featured Threads" were first introduced, there was a way of turning them off if you (I) didn't like them. They're back on now and I can't find the "off" button. Am I just not looking in the right place or is this a consequence of the recent forum software update?


----------



## Shaun (30 May 2014)

I've removed the style that turned the featured threads off because less than a handful of people had chosen to use it and multiple styles add a processing overhead when we upgrade or modify the set-up; I've also minimised the size of the featured thread blocks and removed the navigation link (and featured threads page) to accommodate members who use smaller screens and/or increase browser font size.


----------



## Shaun (4 Jun 2014)

@Tim Hall - I've just received an update from the _Featured Threads_ add-on developer to say that the next version will include an option to allow you to *dismiss *featured threads. 

Once it is released I'll see about rolling it out to all the forums. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Markymark (4 Jun 2014)

You should feature this thread


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Jun 2014)

Shaun said:


> @Tim Hall - I've just received an update from the _Featured Threads_ add-on developer to say that the next version will include an option to allow you to *dismiss *featured threads.
> 
> Once it is released I'll see about rolling it out to all the forums.
> 
> ...


Nice one. Thanks Shaun. (and apologies for not responding to your original answer).


----------



## jefmcg (18 Aug 2015)

Are featured threads still a thing?


----------



## Shaun (19 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Are featured threads still a thing?



They are temporarily disabled as I try to discover the source of the double-posting problem. We've also been running a very old version of the add-on so I plan to update it to the latest release when it makes a return.


----------

